# An Open Apology To All Lakers Fans....



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, I know most of you are still steaming from the earlier thread and you all want to see was castrated in a public square, which is part of the reason why I would like to apologize for my actions. I would also like to apologize because I realize that what I did was just flat wrong, not because of the content of the thread, but because of my position on this great new board.

I know we all have to learn our boundaries and I think the problem thread has helped me to learn what is not acceptable. Just like we all have to learn to walk, and talk; people must also learn how to become a good moderator. I have been posting on message boards for about 3 years and this is the first time I have had this priveledge of being able to moderate a board(s). So, just like when we were little, I have to learn how to do this job so that I am fair and reasonable in my actions. After discussing the situation with others, I realize that being a moderator is about setting an example for everyone and leading the board to success. For many of you, moderators are just jerks that ride on their high horse and bark out orders and edit your posts. Well, moderating is not easy. It isn't a way to make friends and it is generally tough to stay in costume throughout your entire time on the board. Basically, this job isn't all about having fun and deleting posts. I'm not making excuses for my actions, but before you come to me and call me an idiot or ask how on earth I became a moderator, I would like you to know that moderating is a difficult task.

I encourage all of the Lakers fans to continue to post on the Kings board without the fear of sweeping generalizations. Hopefully, what our teams have been able to accomplish this season will be able to carry over in the future. Contrary to popular belief, I am not a Lakers hater. However, I have my own opinions and beliefs and conjectures.

Again, I extend my apologies to all of those that I have offended and I plead for you to give me another chance to do my job and do it right. I think you all are forgiving people and wouldn't mind granting me this luxury.

Thank you very much for your time......


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wow! Awesome, KidCrawford. I would like to add although we had a discussion amongst ourselves about this, in no way did I ask him to make a public apology...I really appreciate the sentiment, KidCrawford.

Moderating is VERY DIFFICULT to do, I can attest to this myself...it's always hard to draw the line, and many times we do cross it, mostly unwittingly. I have a high regard for all the moderators on these boards, even though most have volunteered, I do appreciate the sacrifice they all make to make these boards a better place for basketball discussion.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

What a great post by Kid.

Hey, you can still be a hater to be a moderator as well. It's just a matter of how you treat things.

Great post once again.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Nice job KC.

Classy


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Kid:
Much appreciated. Very classy of you.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

A very classy post, KC.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Be quiet*

Stop sucking up, I know you hate the Lakers. Classy, but not worth the time and effort.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Be quiet*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> Stop sucking up, I know you hate the Lakers. Classy, but not worth the time and effort.


Are you contradicting here?

Classy, then not worth the time and effort?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Be quiet*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> Stop sucking up, I know you hate the Lakers. Classy, but not worth the time and effort.



Excuse me for this post, but I have to let it out:

Mr. X, what the hell is your problem? I admit you have some good posts, but half of them are bashing posters and there posts. I remember you posted something about Bull Fans saying: Hoiberg sucks, if all of their fans are as picky as they are in this forum, then God help the Bulls. How the hell would you like it if we started that crap with you about the Lakers? KC had a well thought out post and all you can do is bash it. You've already stated your age, and I am young too. I know how to handle myself here, unlike you. On the Heat board, you still are carrying on your arguements with HEATLUNATIC even as I told you too take it to private messaging. "GOD HELP THE BULLS" You still haven't given reasoning for that. You pretty much bashed and flamed us all with that statement. I sure hope you can start holding back on some of your posts, and start acting a little more mature.

Thanks or No thanks, you decide, Devestata.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Kings*

You're right, sorry 'bout, try to do better. But then again, you could have taken that post to PM. 

And the thing about the Bulls forum was that I'd posted something asking if the Bulls fans thought that Jerry Krause was good at what he does. Personally, I don't. Then, next thing you know, I'm getting attacked by all these people asking if it was a serious question, and telling me to screw off. 

I swear to God I never said anything bad about the Bulls or their fans. That post that you referred to was out of frustration, and anger.

Sorry about this post, I could have taken it to private messaging, but I wanted everyone to see it. 

Sorry everyone, I'll act more mature. Devestata calm down dude. I know I acted like an a$$, but you don't need to act like you want to kill me.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Apology*

Actually, KC and I have worked it out. We aren't hating on each other any more, you don't need to worry about it. We're cool.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Kings*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> You're right, sorry 'bout, try to do better. But then again, you could have taken that post to PM.
> 
> And the thing about the Bulls forum was that I'd posted something asking if the Bulls fans thought that Jerry Krause was good at what he does. Personally, I don't. Then, next thing you know, I'm getting attacked by all these people asking if it was a serious question, and telling me to screw off.
> ...


Look Mr. X, all is forgotten. I don't have a problem with you, just some posting was kinda rude to others. A lot of your posts are well thought out, and pretty long. No, I understand why you put that Bull post for everyone to read, because it wasn't directed torwards anyone. Sorry for the attack, i'll try to hold off a bit, and quit talking bad about you. Just more of the good posting, and less of the other stuff. Sorry.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Alright, I'm sorry too. I'll try not to stir up trouble. You got to admit, I'm good at it though. LOL! We cool?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Yeah. Just one more thing though, you average 36 posts a day. How about we try to cut that in half to about 18 or 17? 36 is way to much, by middle of next month you'll be at 2,000!


----------

